# shortness of breath with suprecur



## BOLZ (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

I've just started sniffing the suprecur nasal spray on the 26th of january and i have been experiencing shortness of breath that i have had to take time off work today. is it something to worry about?has anyone experienced this side effect?will it pass by or do i need to talk to my doc about it.

Thanx
Bolz


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi bolz,

Do you have any other symptoms or side effects or is it only shortness of breath? This isn't a reported side effect of buserelin but has been noted in combination with other allergic type responses such as reddness, itching, skin rash/blotches. Do you have other allergy type signs? I would speak to doctor about this next week when you can as they should really investigate the reason for th eshortnes of breath and change your medication if it suspected to be causing this. Can I ask if you have a history of asthma at all or have ever experienced this before?

Hope you get to the bottom of this and that cycle proceeds smoothly form here  
Maz x


----------

